# A little thing called AFL.....



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 10, 2008)

ok, i hope this video works, if not, ill just post the link, unless anyone would like to educate me on how to do it properly..



and if anyone says we dont hit as hard as american football:



link: 

(no helmets, shoulder pads or boxes)

it worked!

it worked!


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 10, 2008)

not my main game.. but i allways watch the grand final...  

id like to get an opinion on aussie footy from a player in america..  
do they think we are crazy not wearing gear like they do?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 10, 2008)

^ yeah ive herd that they actually do (think we are crazy)


----------



## amonb (Feb 10, 2008)

I am a league man myself...


----------



## Steve (Feb 10, 2008)

cleaned up the post.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 10, 2008)

I love Aussie Rules!  Aussie Rules and American football are my two favourite sports.

I have to say that they are simply two different sports. Having played American Football and being a big fan of Aussie Rules it's no where near as dangerous but it's still tough and I have loads of respect for the players. 

EDIT: American Football is a REALLY high contact sport (especially in the IAFL because we mostly run the ball and play super aggressive defence  I had to say I loved playing DTackle )

I'm still trying to find an Eagles jersey in Ireland.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> cleaned up the post.



thanks heaps mate, i got no idea with this shit


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 26, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm still trying to find an Eagles jersey in Ireland.



As in the NFL's Philadelphia Eagles? They're my favorite team (alongside the San Diego Chargers). That's awesome if so!


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 10, 2008)

AFL rules!!! 

Go Saints!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 10, 2008)

I thought this was going to be about Arena Football 

Someone tell me what the difference between Rugby and Australian Rules Football is? I'm a pleb, I know.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 10, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> AFL rules!!!
> 
> Go Saints!



fuck yeah go saints!
won the nab cup, even though that means nothing


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 10, 2008)

woo yeah! haha, what were the chances of that, another Saints supporter...  The win meant even more to me, having them come across here and shut up all the crows supporters... 

Hopefully they can do a repeat performance in the season proper.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 10, 2008)

so... Anyone watch the All-Star game tonight?


----------

